# First ever halloween party turned out great!Lots of pics!



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT BATHROOM PICS









http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=2090&pictureid=26562


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My hallway was spider themed you can see the spider sacs EWWWWWWWWWW!!!


















Complete with spider victim


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My kitchen was a witches kitchen, it needs to be updated so badly so it being kind of ugly to begin with really helped LOL. Here are my potion bottles and creepy specimens!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Here are some details of different rooms, My room that had the food in it the chandelier and the curtains had decorations. I am not putting this into a theme but just some various pics through the house.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Next is the Bathroom, I cant take credit for it because Ghostess did hers OH SO AMAZINGLY well, but mine is the Batroom.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

There are tons more pics in my album on my page . BUT I had to save the best for last my basement. I turned it into a dungeon and well it was a thing of beauty I must say.. I loved it and started decorating in September maybe possibly the last week of August.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok done posting pics for now. I hope you enjoy them as much fun as I had having and decorating the party. Happy Holidays and just looking at my pics is getting me excited for next Halloween cant wait.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Excellent job Erin!!!!!


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Awesome job Erin, looks like you decorated every room except the dedrooms, I mean the bedrooms. I been in a chained up in a few dungions before, I wish they all looked as nice as yours.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

looks great! wow that is a serious set up...love the type a type b blood bottles... i am sure everyone loved the decor - well done!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

looks good Erin. nice decorations.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Ok done posting pics for now. I hope you enjoy them as much fun as I had having and decorating the party. Happy Holidays and just looking at my pics is getting me excited for next Halloween cant wait.


Wow!! You really went all-out and did the entire place...nice job!! Glad to hear the party went so well!! Congrats.


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job. and i did have a good holiday. Did you just you scene setters for your dungeon basement?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I used scene setters for my basement and man it really made a difference. I also used scene setters in my living room in the vampire themed room. They were made to look like old plaster.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*halloween party*



ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> NEXT BATHROOM PICS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Very professional ! Love it !!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ELH You did a FABULOUS job! I love what you did in the basement, and all the rooms look so complete and finished. You really gave the entire house that creep factor and left no detail undone. That bathroom rocks! Great job girlfriend. I say definately do it again next year!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Nice Knight Night!!*

Hallow ELH!!! I LOVE your set up!! And wow!! I just received a knight for a Christmas/35th anniversary gift from my MysterE! I can't wait to use him in our 2010 display! I posted pics of him on my profile. He is nearly the same as yours!! Your display will be my inspiration! Big Thanx!  and *BOO!*


----------



## soni (Jul 30, 2008)

Love it Erin!!! Great job!!!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am going to add pics of some of the guests , one of the best things about the party was only 3 people came not in a costume out of 43. Everyone was creative and had a great time.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, ELH! Your house setup looked so great! I think the skelly on the chandelier was my fav! Now if you can just tell me how you got most everyone to dress up for the party, I would be set.


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

that is very very cool Erin...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow you took alot of thought and time into decorating each room.Great job!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What a cool party. Wish I could of been there


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Those are incredible pics!! Really awesome, esp for ur first party! Can't wait to see pics from next year. I consider myself a veteran of Halloween parties but I'll be "borrowing" some of ur ideas for this years shindig. Great job!!!!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow Erin, 

You did an outstanding job....!!!!!

Your screen name "ELH" fits you perfectly.....!!!!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

Great job Erin! I had to cancel my Halloween Party last year and had actually been thinking of not having one again this year. Your pictures have motivated me enough that I think I will go ahead with my party!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

You should do it HallowSkeen it was the best party and so much fun. You will have a ball.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Freakin awesome! I love the different themes throughout! I wish my house was big enough to do that. We have such a tiny home...and it's very open. When you walk in the front door you're literally in our living room/dining room and kitchen LOL! You've given me some great ideas though!


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Erin, 

wow, your party setup looks great! 

We had a Pirate party last year (2009) and the year before that and invited all the neighbors and some friends over......most of the folks got dressed up as pirates and wenches and that was pretty cool. 

We didn't decorate the inside of our place anywhere near what you did though....

Mick


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool pics, Erin


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks, I am going to do a repeat this year different themes though so I have to start planning now !


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Very impressive! First party or not. 

What did you use to dye the bath water red? Did it end up staining?


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Erin,

Looks like alot of work went into your party and it paid off. I would like to have a Halloween party some year but I am new to the area. I have been concentrating on props for the yard and trick or treaters.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I'm stealing some decorating ideas from you!! What a nice job I bet your guests really enjoyed themselves!!

Muf


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Great job decorating Erin!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> and just looking at my pics is getting me excited for next Halloween cant wait.


Looking at your pics is getting me excited for decorating my house!
Fantastic job!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

AmFatallyYours said:


> Very impressive! First party or not.
> 
> What did you use to dye the bath water red? Did it end up staining?


Was wondering about that too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Great job !!!


----------



## maryg (Nov 23, 2008)

Love it love it great job


----------



## maryg (Nov 23, 2008)

love it great job


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh about the tub, I used the fake liquid blood in a bottle you get at spirit or halloween stores and water and after the party it washed away no staining at all! I was worried about it too!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks great Erin! I bet your party guests had a blast!


----------

